#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  How to write an effective cover letter

## Mohamed

Your CV should reflect all of your skills and  career  achievements and should not need to be changed each time you  apply for a role;  it is your cover letter that needs to be tweaked for  each role or company you  apply for to enable you to target your  application to a specific role or  organisation.
Structure 
        Your cover letter should be 4 or 5 paragraphs in  length with  approximately 4 or 5 lines in each of these.  If applying to a company  speculatively, make  effort to get a name of someone to contact rather  than a general approach to  the HR Department; this will show better  motivation and commitment to want to  join the organisation.
Speculative Letters
        When making a general approach to an organisation rather  than  applying for a specific role, your letter still needs to be targeted.   Consider relevant industry events or facts  specific to your target  company and ensure you incorporate these to demonstrate  awareness and  motivation.
         Consider your most relevant skills,  experience and  achievements to the target organisation to capture their  attention and  encourage the audience to want to read your CV.   For  example, if the organisation is fast-paced and dynamic or you know  is  setting up a new office, then draw out your contributions to start up   environments or experience in a similar paced company.  
Applying For A Specific Vacancy
        Carefully read the vacancy notice and the requirements  of the  role and consider where you can demonstrate the skills and experience   listed then ensure you cover these in your letter.  Be specific and as  in your CV, qualify where  you have used certain skills and the  successes these contributed to.  
         Remember, skills are generic to many applicants  whereas the end results of these are usually unique to you:  


         If, for example, the vacancy is for a  multi-site role  and requires team leadership skills, then specify your  experience of building  and leading a successful team of 80 dispersed  across 7 European locations.  
         If the role requires strong knowledge of  Excel, then  make sure you note how you have used this, for example,  created spreadsheets  and formulas to provide user-friendly tracking of  over 500 clients, which was  key to responding promptly to incoming  queries.
         In summary, your CV reflects all your skills  and  achievements; your cover letter is your opportunity to target your  application  to a role or organisation.  Invest the  time in ensuring  your cover letter provides a strong introduction to entice the   recipient to want to spend time in reading your CV.See More: How to write an effective cover letter

----------


## solution

*hi
if you need any engineering software
please contact to :
Solution4software@rambler.ruthanks*

----------

